# xorg-server, devd flag?



## Windmill (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi, the x11/xorg-server port has a DEVD flag, what does this precisely?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 24, 2014)

It lets xorg-server use devd(8) to detect hot-plugged mice.


----------

